# Birthday present finally came in



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Yup, I am now a proud owner of a F70H Shimano Teramar. It's rated 1/2-2oz, #15-30 line. Going to try to find a nice reel to pair it up with. It'll be my new pier/boat setup for kings and cobia. I was going to get a surf rod but realized I really don't fish the surf often enough to justify it.

Now I just have to decide which reel to pair it up with. What do you guys think?


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Just pair it with the blond in you sig....


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Hey Eman, congrats on the Teramar! Its one of the best out there.:fishing: Reel? I've got the inshore version - so I've got a medalist on it. Stradic sounds good!


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

a twinpower would sit nicely on it.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Reel*

Like the Pflueger Infusion so far have used and abused this thing. Long accurate casts,smooth reteive excelent drag. 

Its paired with the Rod that came with it.
Am going to put it on my Calico Jack Rod.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Probably going to get a Shimano reel. Other than my sabiki rod, I only have one other setup that doesn't have a Shimano on it. Probably getting an 8000 sized reel.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

emanuel said:


> Probably going to get a Shimano reel. Other than my sabiki rod, I only have one other setup that doesn't have a Shimano on it. Probably getting an 8000 sized reel.


biomaster 8000 PG then.


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

I love shimano reel too. 8000 - is it too big?. I like 4000 5000 6000 stradic - 5000 I use it the most.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

How much does that run? I want something I can put a bunch of #12-#15 mono on for kings and cobia. I could always go the braid route but I want to try mono for this rod.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

E-

I have the new FI Stradic on my 7' Shimano Teramar and LOVE IT!!!


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

i just got a diawa tierra for christmas, i know its not a shimano but just wanted to try something new, im thinking about pairing it on a shimano teramar or a gloomis, taboo i think but i am going to do it


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

bmcox86 said:


> i just got a diawa tierra for christmas, i know its not a shimano but just wanted to try something new, im thinking about pairing it on a shimano teramar or a gloomis, taboo i think but i am going to do it


I put a daiwa on my teramar. As crossbred as you can get but man does that thing fish well


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I put my Stradic 5000 on it for the time being. 

Currently I have:
Symetre 2500 on a 7' Redbone #6-12
Spheros 4000 on a 7'6 Teramar #10-20
Stradic 5000 on a 7' Teramar #15-30
Beat up old Daiwa on a Tsunami #25-40 spinning rod. (Grouper/tuna rod)

I'm thinking about selling my little 6'6" #4-10?Clarus two piece and getting a 6000 or 8000 Stradic for the big Teramar, putting the 5000 back on the smaller Teramar and then putting the Spheros 4000 on a new rod. So we're looking at one more small rod and a bigger reel. That should hold me for now.


----------

